# Best Pre Workout



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Quick fire - Best pre workout you have used with no Proprietary Blends?

Need a new one, been using C4 Cellucor for ages now.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Only one I have used was no explode and nearly died, was fun in my job interview 2 hours after I took it too lol

i didn't get the job by the way


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

Coffee!


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Quick fire - Best pre workout you have used with no Proprietary Blends?
> 
> Need a new one, been using C4 Cellucor for ages now.


 *Quick fire answer:* grapes, coffee and Dbol 

But I assume some form of amphetamine/methamphetamine is the best. I once went to the gym off my face on Ecstasy (hotel gym, 3am) and I swear down the energy and strength I had was unreal! I looked great too with that "dehydrated, strung out" look - almost competition like.

But easily to acquire or safe? maybe not so much.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

mesomorph, wicked or any other pre with decent amount of dmaa in it. if it has no dmaa it probably isnt worth taking and you might as well just take a couple of caffeine tabs.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

line of coke seems to hit the spot .


----------



## TIE (Aug 16, 2016)

First came across White Flood (from Controlled Labs) in the US. Getting harder to get now here, but still a great value PWO.


----------



## Benny_01 (Apr 25, 2016)

I like

B-nox androrush by betancourt

im looking at trying that sustain 2.0 by genetic - recommendation of Jordan peters

a mate is using KILL IT by 5% nutrition and said it's one of the best he's had


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Meldonium, gives me more energy than any stimulant ever has and doesn't make me feel anxious like stims do.



Plate said:


> Only one I have used was no explode and nearly died, was fun in my job interview 2 hours after I took it too lol
> 
> i didn't get the job by the way


 I've used that, once and never again. Felt like I was flirting with an ampethamine overdose :lol:


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Quick fire - Best pre workout you have used with no Proprietary Blends?
> 
> Need a new one, been using C4 Cellucor for ages now.


 Redcon 1 pre workout

Levrone Pump


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Meldonium, gives me more energy than any stimulant ever has and doesn't make me feel anxious like stims do.
> 
> I've used that, once and never again. Felt like I was flirting with an ampethamine overdose :lol:


 Haha same, spent the whole time shaking and trying to control my breathing lol I've not took a pre workout since


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Plate said:


> Haha same, spent the whole time shaking and trying to control my breathing lol I've not took a pre workout since


 Yeah mate I've never been very tolerant to stimulants so I dunno WTF I was thinking taking that s**t :lol: I only ever use stims when I'm running DNP nowadays, just to kill carb cravings and give me a bit of extra energy, otherwise I even avoid caffeine whenever I can.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Sphinx super230


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

galaxy ripple, must b fridge temp and eaten in two bites, keep wrapper in sock until workout complete

pleasure


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Go to's are

1. Ephedrine caffeine combo

2. Hyde (the 500mg caffeine per scoop stuff)

3. 2 bananas and a pint of perculated coffee


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Yeah mate I've never been very tolerant to stimulants so I dunno WTF I was thinking taking that s**t :lol: I only ever use stims when I'm running DNP nowadays, just to kill carb cravings and give me a bit of extra energy, otherwise I even avoid caffeine whenever I can.


 What do you use when you do use them? Think our tolerance is about the same lol


----------



## 6108 (Jun 26, 2007)

*try this one, Muscle Rage NOS BOMB*


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Plate said:


> What do you use when you do use them? Think our tolerance is about the same lol


 I've still got a bunch of Chesteze here lol, I just use one tablet (18mg ephedrine, 30mg caffeine) a day split into 4 doses taken every 2-3 hours in the first half of the day - even half a tablet in one go gives me the jitters and if I just take small and frequent doses then I'm getting the same amount by the end of the day.


----------



## GYMRVT2 (Oct 14, 2016)

Mesomorph and wicked are definitely of my favorites but recently have been taking smoking guns from caliber nutrition. I like the clean energy feeling i get from this pre rather than the stimmed out feeling i get from mesomorph or wicked. Plus i don't get a crash like i always get from mesomorph. And i gotta say the pump with smoking guns is by far the best Ive ever had.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

APS mesomorph has been the best I've ever tried, even better than jack3d


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Quick fire - Best pre workout you have used with no Proprietary Blends?
> 
> Need a new one, been using C4 Cellucor for ages now.


 APS mesomorph https://www.strongsupplementshop.co.uk/mesomorph-by-aps-nutrition

I recommend taking half a scoop 20 - 30mins prior. I'm not a big advocate of supplements, in particular bodybuilding orientated supps, the only pre workout, I've ever bought into was the original Jack3d by USP labs, this APS Mesomorph is on par with the original Jack3d imo. it really does give a hell of focus, the beta alanine with a full scoop, made me feel like death and my neck and face was on fire with itching whilst benching, it was horrible, I'm getting the benefits from just half a scoop.


----------



## nbfootball65 (Nov 18, 2014)

Like most people have been writing. Mesomorph is probably the best.

https://www.samedaysupplements.com/mesomorph-by-aps-nutrition-pre-workout.html


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

A lot of people advocating amphetamines :lol:

Nice one @Starz looks decent. Is it from the States though?


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> A lot of people advocating amphetamines :lol:


 Only the best for you


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Abc987 said:


> Sphinx super230


 Was actually tempted by these, a friend of mine is using them and fckin loves them!


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

G-man99 said:


> APS mesomorph has been the best I've ever tried, even better than jack3d


 No more the same mate


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Was actually tempted by these, a friend of mine is using them and fckin loves them!


 They're the bollocks mate. Also when you compare prices to otc stuff you get twice as much for you're money. Give them a go you won't be disappointed


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Abc987 said:


> They're the bollocks mate. Also when you compare prices to otc stuff you get twice as much for you're money. Give them a go you won't be disappointed


 Good point. Safe to run as a regular thing?


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Quick fire - Best pre workout you have used with no Proprietary Blends?
> 
> Need a new one, been using C4 Cellucor for ages now.


 600ml to 1L of white tea + 100mg Himalayan salt (depending on the weather) + stevia for sweetening.

50gm dates

15g Lindt 90% dark chocolate

Have never bought a pre workout supplement.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Good point. Safe to run as a regular thing?


 Yeah I use pretty regular. I like a break from stims every now and then to get full effect again. I seem to rely on them when cutting though


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> A lot of people advocating amphetamines :lol:
> 
> Nice one @Starz looks decent. Is it from the States though?


 Purchased from that site, it is shipped from the states and could take 4 - 7 days, but it's the cheapest, I've seen it on sale for, you can get it on ebay and the likening however. 25 full scoop servings or 50 half scoop servings, if you opt to buy it, buy rocket pop flavour, that's likely the best choice.


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> A lot of people advocating amphetamines :lol:
> 
> Nice one @Starz looks decent. Is it from the States though?


 Wanna try a sample?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> No more the same mate


 Not banned yet


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

faipdeooiad said:


> Wanna try a sample?


 Yes please mate. Happy to review too.


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Yes please mate. Happy to review too.


 PM me your details over and I'll get you some out


----------



## IIFYM_ALEX (May 20, 2016)

how would people rate this mesomorph compared to Grenade 50cal pre workout? grenade is the best iv ever used, but coming to the end of the tub and may get mesomorph if its as good??


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

IIFYM_ALEX said:


> how would people rate this mesomorph compared to Grenade 50cal pre workout? grenade is the best iv ever used, but coming to the end of the tub and may get mesomorph if its as good??


 just found another sample - bob me your details over and i'll get it sent out to you thenight


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

faipdeooiad said:


> just found another sample - bob me your details over and i'll get it sent out to you thenight


 How many samples you got? I wouldn't mind one

gave up on otc pres a long time ago but quite a few people recommend this mesomorph


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> How many samples you got? I wouldn't mind one
> 
> gave up on otc pres a long time ago but quite a few people recommend this mesomorph


 I'll see what I can muster, even if it has to be a scoop out of my tub in a sealed bag


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

tbh i dont think anything else will come close to mesomorph, unless illegal lol


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

10g Citrulline Malate, 300mg nitrates and a little caffeine good to go for under 40p a serving.


----------



## jacksong (Aug 25, 2010)

@faipdeooiad, you holding any Meso in the UK atm? or all being shipped from US?


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

jacksong said:


> @faipdeooiad, you holding any Meso in the UK atm? or all being shipped from US?


 As far as I'm aware it's all in the US, but only takes a few days to arrive


----------



## Frost_uk (Sep 1, 2014)

Plate said:


> Only one I have used was no explode and nearly died, was fun in my job interview 2 hours after I took it too lol
> 
> i didn't get the job by the way


 I tried this when I ran out of my normal pre-workout concoction, TBH was not impressed, the sachet was 2 servings so only took half the pack *shrugs*

I like buying a none stim preworkout and then adding additional ingredients for pump, then use caffeine tablets to control how much caffeine I take pre workout, usually 300mg is a nice spot for me, have around 500mg of caffeine a day mon - fri


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

just bought some DY NOX Pump, should land tomorrow. Need a bit of a boost at the moment. First pre-workout supp ive bought in about a year, and the pre-workout i bought back then ran out of date lol.


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

Clubber Lang said:


> just bought some DY NOX Pump, should land tomorrow. Need a bit of a boost at the moment. First pre-workout supp ive bought in about a year, and the pre-workout i bought back then ran out of date lol.


 Thats one of my all time favourite pre workouts it hit the spot for me everytime. Not used it for years now but tempted to get some myself now lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Oli1988 said:


> Thats one of my all time favourite pre workouts it hit the spot for me everytime. Not used it for years now but tempted to get some myself now lol


 only Ebay that seem to sell it, cant find it on the usual supp sites.

i remember the first ever DY NOX pump, the sachets with horrible brown powder that smelt like dish water! Those were mind blowing! Was in a trance everytime i drank one, was high for about 12 hours and needed zopiclones to sleep lol. Wasnt around long before they got banned.

DY GHBlast was a brill product too, but been discontinued for some reason. That was probably the best supplement ive ever used, never been so impressed by a supp like that before. Eyes were shutting after 10mins of drinking and REM dreams were mental!


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

Clubber Lang said:


> only Ebay that seem to sell it, cant find it on the usual supp sites.
> 
> i remember the first ever DY NOX pump, the sachets with horrible brown powder that smelt like dish water! Those were mind blowing! Was in a trance everytime i drank one, was high for about 12 hours and needed zopiclones to sleep lol. Wasnt around long before they got banned.
> 
> DY GHBlast was a brill product too, but been discontinued for some reason. That was probably the best supplement ive ever used, never been so impressed by a supp like that before. Eyes were shutting after 10mins of drinking and REM dreams were mental!


 I never used the original one ive only used the one that didnt contain dmaa. It was fruit punch and tasted ok and got a decent buzz and pump from it. I prefered the sachets but also used the tub but if i can get the sachets il get some of them.

I wanted to try the gh blast but never did in the end didnt think it would be worth it but sounds like it may have had some secret ingredient not listed on the tub if it was as effective as you say maybe some benzos or other sleeping tablets lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Using ephedrine ATM which is a good pre, gives a bit of a sweat though. Just recieved another pot of sphinx super t5s Saturday so will start on them soon when I'm back on blast and the tren f**ks with my sleep no doubt


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Abc987 said:


> Using ephedrine ATM which is a good pre, gives a bit of a sweat though. Just recieved another pot of sphinx super t5s Saturday so will start on them soon when I'm back on blast and the tren f**ks with my sleep no doubt


 cant use ephs, buzz too much, cant control heart rate and cant eat after training. If i cant eat i cant grow.

Heard the Sphinx T5s are very good.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Clubber Lang said:


> cant use ephs, buzz too much, cant control heart rate and cant eat after training. If i cant eat i cant grow.
> 
> Heard the Sphinx T5s are very good.


 I'm ok with ephedrine but the sphinx t5s are the best pres I've used since hacks powerstack, I'd even go as far as saying they might be better but been such a long time since I used the powerstack.

Maybe you should give them a go as they don't have eph in them

Yohimbine 20mg

Dmaa 20mg

Higenamine 40mg

Caffeine 150mg


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Abc987 said:


> I'm ok with ephedrine but the sphinx t5s are the best pres I've used since hacks powerstack, I'd even go as far as saying they might be better but been such a long time since I used the powerstack.
> 
> Maybe you should give them a go as they don't have eph in them
> 
> ...


 its not just ephs, its the whole stim thing. Im quite sensitive to them, mess my body up in terms of suppressing appetite and sleeping. I had 2x caps of Warrior Blaze and didnt/couldnt eat anything for about 6 hours, then when i did i was chewing on a protein bar for about 10mins lol. Then couldnt sleep, so i avoid strong stim products.

even some pre-workouts, i'll only have half a scoop as thats, most of the time, enough for me. Going to try a full serving of DY NOX tomorrow, training mid morning, and want to see how good it is.


----------



## Jonnyboy20 (May 1, 2012)

Started training at 6am the past few weeks. Definitely thinking of going with a pre workout. This mesomorph sounds decent! Is there much of a come down on it? The last time I used a pre workout was NO Xplode and I felt so depressed after it started to ware off.


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

Jonnyboy20 said:


> Started training at 6am the past few weeks. Definitely thinking of going with a pre workout. This mesomorph sounds decent! Is there much of a come down on it? The last time I used a pre workout was NO Xplode and I felt so depressed after it started to ware off.


 Drop me a PM and I'll send out a sample to try


----------



## Androlwb (Sep 15, 2019)

faipdeooiad said:


> Drop me a PM and I'll send out a sample to try


 Damn I'm only 2 years too late?


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

Androlwb said:


> Damn I'm only 2 years too late?


 Yes but I might be getting some in week after next.

PM me anyway and I'll see what I can do


----------

